# Realtek HD Audio Manager Problem...



## Justin122 (Nov 9, 2008)

When i plug something into the line-in it should pop up with what sort of direction you want it to go into (for example if you wanted it to use it as a headphone jack you would tick the headphone box, even though it is line in) but it doesn't. What should I do? :4-dontkno


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you looked in the Realtek Audio Manager?

In the Audio I/O Tab click on the little wrench icon in the Analog section. This will pop-up another 'Connector Settings' window. If the 'Enable auto popup dialog...' check box is empty, put a check there, click OK and see if you get the pop-up.

Let us know what happens.

Pauldo


----------



## Justin122 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pauldo said:


> Have you looked in the Realtek Audio Manager?
> 
> In the Audio I/O Tab click on the little wrench icon in the Analog section. This will pop-up another 'Connector Settings' window. If the 'Enable auto popup dialog...' check box is empty, put a check there, click OK and see if you get the pop-up.
> 
> ...


Thank you, but in my audio manager i don't seem to have a little wrench by analog. Picture.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That would make it really difficult to access those settings.

What driver version are you using? 

What is the make and model of your computer? 

Pauldo


----------



## Justin122 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pauldo said:


> That would make it really difficult to access those settings.
> 
> What driver version are you using?
> 
> ...


Well this could be a problem, but i'm actually using a mac but dual booting Windows XP on it. But here are my system info:

Model Name: iMac
Model Identifier: iMac7,1
Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed: 2 GHz
Number of Processors: 1
Total Number of Cores: 2
L2 Cache: 4MB
Memory: 1GB
Bus Speed: 800 MHz
Boot ROM Version: 1M71.007A.B03
SMC Version: 1.20f4
Software: Leopard


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

What is the driver version of the Realtek Audio Manager?

Thanks

Pauldo


----------



## Justin122 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pauldo said:


> What is the driver version of the Realtek Audio Manager?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pauldo



5.10.0.5469


----------



## Justin122 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry it's 5.10.0.5713


----------

